# Question about feeding. New goat owner here.



## GLENMAR (May 16, 2011)

I am about to get my first Nubian kids next month. Currently I feed Nutrina brand feeds to all of my other animals. Does anyone have experience with Nutrina brand goat feed. The web site sayes it is good for all ages.
thanks


----------



## babsbag (May 16, 2011)

I have fed Nutrena, Purina, Manna Pro, and a mix from the local feed mill. My goats aren't picky I guess as they seem to not really care. I also mix up my own using alfalfa pellets, COB, sugar beet pulp, BOSS, and sometimes whole oats and rarely some corn. I go easy on the COB and heavy on the alfalfa pellets. 

But I use all of the mixed foods (even my own) as a supplememt or when milking as alfalfa and/or wheat hay is the mainstay of their diet. 

Since they are browsers it is my understanding that they need the long fiber of hay and that feeding strictly pelletized food is not a good idea.

Have fun with your new babies.


----------



## Roll farms (May 16, 2011)

I try not to change my goats' feed around, or if I decide to make a change, make it gradually.  Sudden diet changes can be upsetting to a goat's digestion and lead to problems like scouring and bloat.

I haven't fed Nutrina (not offered around me).  We feed Purina and ADM brand feeds.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 16, 2011)

I would recommend buying some feed from the farmer, whom you are getting the goats from, and then slowly switching them over to the feed you would like to buy. Having the same feed/hay when they come home will help with the transition. Especially, when they are younger and just coming off of mom or a bottle. 

Ask the owner when they were wormed last and with what, and about coccidiosis and what they are using to help prevent and treat. Often times the stress of moving the young kid to a new home that has not been treated for coccidiosis in a while(3 weeks) can bloom with a cocci load. Coccidiosis runs a 3 week life cycle. 

You will need to supplement loose goat minerals with the feed.  And does the feed have a medication in it for coccidiosis?  It would list an active ingredience on the label.   If their is no medication in the feed, you will need to keep an ever closer eye on the  kids for scours from coccidiosis.

Are you getting any males?  then the feed needs to also contain Ammonia Chloride to prevent Urinary Calculi. And needs to have twice as much calcium as phosphorus. 2:1 ratio.


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (May 16, 2011)

I am new on here. I was given a baby nanny that was found on a gravel road-apparently dumped. She still had her cord. I am feeding her 3 times a day-18 ounces at each feeding. Does this sound about right? She takes the bottle very well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 16, 2011)

Chicks&Feathers said:
			
		

> I am new on here. I was given a baby nanny that was found on a gravel road-apparently dumped. She still had her cord. I am feeding her 3 times a day-18 ounces at each feeding. Does this sound about right? She takes the bottle very well.


can you tell the bred? standard size or dward breed? 


I am not the bottle feeding expert, but 3 x a day sounds right, pretty much you can feed her what she will drink during that feeding as long as she doesn't give herself a belly ache afterwards, then you should restrict her a little.  

If memory serves me standard breeds get 20 oz three times a day whole milk or kid milk replacer( I have been happy with Land o' Lakes) but their have been some complaints about Manna Pro kid replacer. 

At 3 or 4 weeks of age you need to be aware of coccidiosis and what it is.  This is the first parasite that baby goats need to deal with.   Do a search.


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (May 18, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I really can't tell what breed she is. She has had the scours on and off. I haven't been changing milk or anything. I'm basically learning as i go!


----------

